# Hissing cockroaches!



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

I've seen that other members on the forum own hissing cockroaches as pets. Just today I bought 2, out of curiosity, to watch how they behave etc. They're not Madagascar roaches though, according to the store. Any idea what's their name? By the way, their hissing kinda scared me at first!  Even my rats jumped in their cage! So here is one of the 2 males:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Needless to say, my mother who has a phobia of cockroaches literally screamed when she heard them hissing!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They are madagascar hissing roaches. 

I used to have one as a pet, he was so cool! I got him when I was 5, he died when I was 11. They are pretty long-lived, although not really supposed to live more than 2-3 years. 

Beautiful roaches, you're making me miss mine!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh so they are madagascar roaches? As I said, at the store they told me there are more than 1 hissing roach species, and that these are not the madagascar ones, but another smaller kind of roach. Anyways. I'm still not entirely used to them (haven't touched them yet because of their constant hissing) ;D


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

They are awesome! You'll have to post more when you're more comfortable with them. I'd like to get some someday.


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Awesome roaches.  I had a Madagascar hissing cockroach before. He looked a bit different from your guys though. I was never brave enough to hold him, I would just pet his back and let him hiss at me.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Neat! I have a bin full of dubia roaches I use as feeders for my geckos, but I've never had a 'pet' roach.


----------

